# Fir barks



## Isa (May 23, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I would like to know your point of views about Fir bark. Fir is a conifer and as such gives off noxious fumes. I did not know but just learned (in another thread) that Orchid bark is made from the Western Fir trees, I was kind of sad to learned that since I was looking for some  IMO I would not use the Fir bark but of course it is a personal opinion  

Any opinion about these substrates?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2011)

I don't know if there are different types of fir, but I've always used orchid bark, which is a fancy name for fir bark. In fact, I have 6 big bags of it stored in my garage right now. I've been using it for many, many years with no ill effects.


----------



## Tim/Robin (May 23, 2011)

We have been using Douglas Fir for the last 9 months with no problems at all. All of our humid loving torts are on it.


----------



## Isa (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the input Yvonne and Tim & Robin


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2011)

I've been using it since the 80's for all sorts of reptiles, including tortoises, without a single problem.


----------



## Isa (May 24, 2011)

Hmm so it means that it is not all conifers that gives of fumes... Interesting. Does anybody have every tried the hemlock?


----------



## lynnedit (May 27, 2011)

Isa said:


> Hmm so it means that it is not all conifers that gives of fumes... Interesting. Does anybody have every tried the hemlock?



I am going out on a limb here , but I think the conifer softer woods like pine and cedar for substrates should be avoided, and the hard woods like fir are ok. Not sure what hemlock is considered (there are eastern and western hemlocks)? Preliminarily, it looks like Eastern Hemlock is considered a hardwood. We need a forest biologist.
I found this one thread,but it doesn't really definitively answer your question-
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Hemlock-Mulch#axzz1NbLzd9s2.
(water hemlock is the poisonous one).


----------



## Isa (May 27, 2011)

lynnedit said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm so it means that it is not all conifers that gives of fumes... Interesting. Does anybody have every tried the hemlock?
> ...



Thank you for the link . Your theory makes a lot of sens about the connifer hard woods vs softer ones. I always like to play safe, so I will not try the hemp. I agree with you, we need a forest biologist on the forum


----------

